# Cutting aluminium with a bandsaw?



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anyone cut aluminium with a bandsaw?

It will range between 1/8" and 1/4" thick stock

1. type of blade required?
2. speed of cut?
3. WATCH OUT FOR THIS?(hazards)

Thanks for any information you may have or opinions!
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John 

I use the band saw from time to time to cut alum. like the bench dogs below,,
I pop on a 1/4" USED blade because it will be well used when I get done and I also tag it when I get done with the job so I can use it the next time I need to cut some Alum., it will cut very well at the normal speed but be sure to run your Vac.system so the chips don't get stuck in the rubber drive tires..

=====

NOTE*** You may ask what's with the big holes in the bench dogs,,they are in place to hold the rope that I use to take chairs/tables apart for reglue. 


===========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I use the band saw from time to time to cut alum. like the bench dogs below,,
> I pop on a 1/4" USED blade because it will be well used when I get done and I also tag it when I get done with the job so I can use it the next time I need to cut some Alum., it will cut very well at the normal speed but be sure to run your Vac.system so the chips don't get stuck in the rubber drive tires..
> ...


I completely agree with BJ here. The only "danger" I see is, make sure you wear eye protection and watch the heat build up on the pieces you're cutting.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

bobj3 / Hamlin

I thank you for the advice and warnings. I am going with a 1/4" 14 tooth blade I happen to have hanging, wondering when I will throw it out.... more work now! I am going with a med speed.

My son (26) and his projects, I am not fond of metal in a wood shop. A couple of projects ago it was a welder (I now know enough about welding to make me dangerous), this time cutting and bending metal, so a metal brake.

I like new toys but wood toys. 

Thanks
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome John

I do my share of welding and bending of steel, you may want to check out Harbor Freight for some great deals on toys for doing that 

I got a bench top bender that works great for bending steel up to 1/4" thick plus more if you heat it up and many breaks at many diff. prices...they are not comm.type of toys but do the job in the home work shop...


Got the one below on sale for 49.oo dollars, less a -15% discount from the cat. add.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44094

This one for 20.oo bucks
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39103

===========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

bobj3
I did check Harbor Freight, they had a unit 18" for 33.00. I found locally at Princess Auto (around the corner type shop) a 30" for 50.00, both had 17 gauge thickness capacity (good for my application). It is not the price or size that gets the sale (30" is really to big) it's so close... 

I know very little about them but learning. Not even sure the local one has the sale until I get to touchy, feely. 

Thanks for your help
John


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi John,,, you should not have any problems with that aluminum, on the band saw,, we do it all the time,, along with brass, plastic, copper, steel, wood,,, about anything except fingers,,,, 
In choosing your blade,, a rule of thumb is to make sure your tooth count is such that there will be at least 3 teeth in contact with the material at once. If you go with a more aggressive blade then that,, ( Less tooth count ) you will most likely jam the blade and start knocking off teeth, thus ruining the blade, and your nerves
Some times Aluminum gets kind of gummy,,,and if it does,, use some kerosene as a coolent or lubricant. But at a 1/4 inch, you should have no problems with that.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi John.
I have had pretty good results cutting aluminum on the band saw using a coarse toothed blade and a block of paraffin as a lubricant.

I have also used a Bosch 1587 scroll saw with a progressor bi-metal blade to cut aluminum plate up to 1-1/2” thick with no problem also just using paraffin as a lubricant on work pieces that were to big to take to the band saw.

The thinner stock should be no problem with either the band saw or a jigsaw, but the jigsaw blades are a lot cheaper and easier to change if the work piece is big enough to allow the cut to be made with a jigsaw.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg / Terry

I thank you both for your help advice and experience with cutting aluminium on a bandsaw. I never did agree with my son about the table saw idea, (maybe for the experienced metal worker that understands and talks the same lanuage as metal).

I am sure our next project will be to build a space ship to the stars (out of plastic) or digging to the center of the earth with a mechincal spoon,,,, who knows. What I do know is someone here will have an experience, opinion, or advice on how to do it.

You have a fine day and a better tomorrow.
BTW, My biggest lesson I have taken from this is, do not be afraid of it, but "RESPECT IT".

Thanks for all
John


----------

